# Is this price a mistake? (6D)



## Southtown57 (Oct 28, 2012)

Canon 6D body only pre-order on crutchfield.

Canon EOS 6D (Body only) 20.2-megapixel full-frame digital SLR camera with built in Wi-Fi® and GPS at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes, that is a mistake.


----------



## Southtown57 (Oct 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Yes, that is a mistake.



I was going to say I thought the body was $2,100. Maybe they meant to list it as a 60D but it has all the 6D stats. So if I bought it they probably wouldn't actually give it to me at that price then lol.


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mistake or not, I just ordered   I guess we'll see what kind of customer service crutchfield has.  To be honest, I wouldn't begrudge them if they just cancel the order, but we'll see...


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

My receipt says 6D and WiFi, so we'll see...


----------



## Southtown57 (Oct 28, 2012)

See that's what I was wondering, if they would honor their mistake. But since they don't actually charge your card until it ships I figure they will fix the price then.


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quite possibly, but if you point out you passed up other pre-order opportunities to buy from them.  For instance, I was about to order from Best Buy for the 18 month financing.  Sooo...I would expect some compensation if they wait that long.  I can't imagine they wouldn't figure out their mistake in the next day or so.  If they do, an email explainibg the mistake should be immediately sent with the option to cancel the order...


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2012)

Eh on high value items most shops will simply send a note apologising for the mistake and will mostly also cancel the order. Those with more advanced/free form payment options (at their end) will offer you the chance to upgrade the price if you want. 

Some shops (and this might depend on the volume of orders they get for the miss-priced item) might offer you a small discount option by way of saying sorry (say a $5 money off coupon or something).


----------



## Southtown57 (Oct 28, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> Quite possibly, but if you point out you passed up other pre-order opportunities to buy from them.  For instance, I was about to order from Best Buy for the 18 month financing.  Sooo...I would expect some compensation if they wait that long.  I can't imagine they wouldn't figure out their mistake in the next day or so.  If they do, an email explainibg the mistake should be immediately sent with the option to cancel the order...



They fixed the price, did they send you an email?


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 28, 2012)

Southtown57 said:


> RxForB3 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite possibly, but if you point out you passed up other pre-order opportunities to buy from them.  For instance, I was about to order from Best Buy for the 18 month financing.  Sooo...I would expect some compensation if they wait that long.  I can't imagine they wouldn't figure out their mistake in the next day or so.  If they do, an email explainibg the mistake should be immediately sent with the option to cancel the order...
> ...



Was just gonna say... I checked the price and it was $2100 and I thought "well... that's what I recall Canon announcing, not sure why everything thinks it's a mistake."   Now I see in context that it apparently used to have a significantly lower price.


----------



## Dao (Oct 28, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Southtown57 said:
> 
> 
> > RxForB3 said:
> ...



It was $900 with free shipping


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

No email as of yet.  I expect they're deciding what to do.  I'm sure they'll cancel the order, but you never know...


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2012)

Being as its a Sunday chances are whoever is in charge might not be in till tomorrow. It's often very easy to forget that whilst the internet side of a shop is open 24*7, the physical working side of it will often only operate normal working hours. So there's a good chance you might not hear anything till tomorrow.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

What was  the price? It says $2099.99 now


OOPS! NM! I saw that now! Hope you get it!!!!


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about it being the weekend.  But, apparently someone was there to correct the price.

What I found interesting was that if it should have been 2099, 899 is quite a typo.  If it was with the kit lens (2899), I could have understood the typo of just dropping the 2.  Plus, it said "after a $100 instant rebate."  How'd that get there?


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Woops, just got the email.  They will automatically cancel my order in 4 days unless I email that I want to buy it at the actual price of 2099.  Oh well.  It was worth a shot!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd be pushing false advertisement as far as I can just to see what they'll do.


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

They included a link to their terms of use, which apparently has a line in it about not being held responsible.  I believe almost all online companies have a similar line.

It was completely within their right to cancel the order, but I was hoping they might keep the order to build goodwill...


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

Ah, well... it was definitely worth a try!


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> They included a link to their terms of use, which apparently has a line in it about not being held responsible.  I believe almost all online companies have a similar line.
> 
> It was completely within their right to cancel the order, but I was hoping they might keep the order to build goodwill...



I wonder if they can even buy the camera at that price from the wholesaler. Chances are they can't so you'd have to be a very very very good customer for them to pay you to take stuff


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Heh, and I think I MAY have bought one thing from them YEARS ago.  I never would have even thought of buying a camera from them...


----------



## Southtown57 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah I was on canonpricewatch.com last night and it showed the 6D body for $899 from Crutchfield. I was like, hmm. Should of known they would have a fail safe for a mistake like this.


----------

